# Audio Dropouts, is there a consensus?



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been folowing some threads here but most of them are just complaints of the problem. My question is there a consensus of what causes this problem? My 942 will run good for several days and even weeks but I will get dropouts for a split second every 10 seconds or do and if I do a hard reboot it works ok. Just wondering if there is something I could be doing. When I first got it I used diplexor and would have the issue and when I ran two coax it went away but this may have been a coincidence. In any case when I moved I used the diplexor again and problem came back, then I went to two coax run again but problem has not left. I currently run a dish 1000 with a dpp44 switch. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you recording HD or two programs when you have the audio-dropouts?

Is there any repeatable way to reproduce the dropouts?


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I too am having the same problem. It does appear to happen when I am recording on one sat tuner while watching the other sat tuner. I am configured in single mode. When it happens it seems last for a while and will go away, as KSPeters said, if I do a reboot it goes away. Of couse if I do the reboot immediately I lose that reboot time for the recording I was doing. 

I can not say for sure because the drop out / pick up happens fast (one 1 or two words are lost), but it appears to be on the HTML connection as the second set using an RF connection seems not to have problem. But I can not run room to room in time to check.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Jerry 42 said:


> I too am having the same problem. It does appear to happen when I am recording on one sat tuner while watching the other sat tuner. I am configured in single mode. When it happens it seems last for a while and will go away, as KSPeters said, if I do a reboot it goes away. Of couse if I do the reboot immediately I lose that reboot time for the recording I was doing.
> 
> I can not say for sure because the drop out / pick up happens fast (one 1 or two words are lost), but it appears to be on the HTML connection as the second set using an RF connection seems not to have problem. But I can not run room to room in time to check.


That is very similar to what is going on with mine. I don't have mine hooked up via rca, just hdmi. Seems that it happens when I try to use OTA also but I have not really confirmed that, just an observation. I can make it happen when I use the PIP function it seems to me. Could this be a heat issue? My box runs a little warmer than most I have seen here. I guess I should documrent when it happens but it just pops up on it's own. Sometime I turn it on and it it that way. I'll try to keep track.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

kspeters

Just about the same - be I did note that my home theatre amp does not seem dropout like the HTML. 

I don't have any answers but was hoping that someone on the "highly monitored" thread might have or suggest and answer. 

If we said something bad against Dish I'm sure we would get a quick response.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm going to try and cool the unit down and see what happens.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I noted some time ago that both my 942's fan went to high speed and did not drop down to lower speed for a long time - some times days or when 942 was "reset"

I place a quiet 6" computer fans running full time (powered by old DC transformers I had around) next to each of the 942's side are vent ducts blowing out away from machine. The 942's fans now run at regular lower speed all the time. 

The audio drop out happened recently well after I placed the extra fans so I do not think thats the answer but good luck and please advise if you find a fix.


----------

